# Resolved: the saddest thing i have to do



## pOker (Dec 26, 2009)

now-i LOVE LOVE LOVE my rabbits. But, i have recently realized that i am becoming slightly allergic to Vegas' long fur. i dont know why this is happening all of the sudden. i want to keep him around, and i have been using allergy medicine but it just hasnt worked out. i DO NOT want him to leave-but i have no choice. i cried all night thinking about how sad it will be without his sweet sweet face around. all he did yesterday was run up to the window and try to play with the baby. i am sooo upset. i dont want anyone to think i am a bad bun mommy.i would like to sell Vegas to someone that is *a member of RO. *i want to be able to see how he is doing, and see him in a fun enviroment. besides that, i also know that many of you have such happy ad healthy homes for buns, which would make me feel much better knowing he has a safe enviroment.

Vegas(holland lop)will come with quite a few NIC grids(many different colors) i believe there are about 17 or 18.
he will come with some toys, a woven peter mat, his litter box, and a few blocks of timothy and alfalfa.

i would like to sell him for $30 which includes all of the above. 

he is fed Bunny Basics 15/23 (oxbow product). he is given lots and lots of hay, and will eat ALL of it within a few hours. he enjoys carrots, but is addicted to a few crasins and some cheerios. he really is an all around sweetheart. 
he is a little bit jumpy when i try to take him out of his cage, but once ive got him in my arms and am sitting-he will hop all over the place. he loves to be in dark areas-nice and tucked away. 

i want to estimate his age at around 20 or so weeks.. 


i NEED him to go to a good home.
i live in Brewster NY, but im willing to drive 30 miles in any direction from my home. if anyone on here is able to meet me somewhere closer-these are the meeting spots:
Danbury Fair Mall
Walmart on Route 9 in Fishkill
White Plains Galleria
The Westchester
ANY train station from Brewster to Grand Central or even from Brewster to Wassaic.


i am willing to do whatever it takes to give my bun the life that he needs-so if anyone on here can take him-that would be wonderful.

if no one is able to take him-i will keep him in spite of my allergies. i dont want people to wonder why i'd keep him if no one would take him-so the reason for that is because i ONLY want him to go to someone on here.


if someone is interested or has any questions at all-please PM meor post them here and i will respond ASAP..




thank you all.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 26, 2009)

I wish you luck on finding him a home...is there anything you can do to help with your allergies?

and air purifier thing would help a lot im sure


----------



## pOker (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks...

i would try that out-but the thing is, i am really the only one in the house that handles him-so its not like an air purifier will get rid of his longer fur..i wish that would work, but i dont believe it will  if it was warmer i could move him outside immediately-but going from the warm indoors to the freezing outdoors would be a shock for him..and i dont have an outdoor hutch anymore-just an indoor one..

i hope something works because i really want to keep him.


one idea would be to try and bond him and Poker as fast as possible-that way the bunnies would be in the same area, and maybe my allergies wouldnt be so bad..im going to do what i can.


----------



## pOker (Dec 26, 2009)

AFTER DISCUSSING WITH THE BOYFRIEND ABOUT SELLING VEGAS-HE BEGGED ME TO FIND WHATEVER SOLUTION I COULD TO HELP ME WITH MY ALLERGIES SO VEGAS DOESNT HAVE TO GO.HE FESSED UP AND TOLD ME THAT HE JUST LOVES THE 2 BUNS-AND HE IS WILLING TO HELP ME DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO GET RID OF MY ALLERGIES... SO-WE ARE GOING TO KEEP HIM(VEGAS)..PETER EVEN TEARED UP A LITTLE-HE DOES CARE  WELL, I HOPE THAT I CAN FIX THESE STUPID ALLERGY ISSUES...AND FOR NOW-AND HOPEFULLY FOREVER-THIS TOPIC IS NOW *CLOSED!

IF SOMEONE COULD CLOSE THIS OR SOMETHING-THAT WOULD BE EXCELLENT.*


----------

